# Barrera infrarroja, disparo de un flash fotográfico



## magl (Mar 25, 2008)

Hola, quiero hacer este circuito (http://www.hiviz.com/tools/triggers/PGTRANS.GIF).
El circuito hace que se dispare un flash fotográfico cuando cortamos el haz de luz infrarroja.
Todo viene explicado aquí: http://www.hiviz.com/tools/triggers/makeown.htm#scr

Tengo muchas dudas, pero empezaré por estas:

 -El tristor recomendado es "400-V sensitive-gate SCR (EC103D)", y yo 
 la he sustituido por TIC126M. ¿Hay algún problema en hacer este cambio?

 - El flash se conectaría a la salida del tristor, pero antes de conectarlo me gustaría
 estar seguro que funciona bien (no quiero estropear un flash de 200 €).
  ¿Puedo sustituir el flash por algún otro aparato, luz, motor, etc.  para comprobar que el circuito funciona?. 
Si conecto otro aparato a la salida, ¿tendría que estar alimentado con sus propias baterias, al igual que el flash?

Un saludo y hasta pronto.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2008)

Eso es una barrera por luz, no por ultrasonido

El reemplazo es correcto

Respecto al flash no debes tener ningun inconveniente, lo que hace el SCR es simular el contacto electrico que esta dentro de la camara fotografica.

Si quieres verificar el funcionamiento, puedes colocar un led en serie con una resistencia de 240 Oms entre el + de la alimentacion y el polo libre del SCR, al cortarce la luz, deberia encenderce el led.


----------



## magl (Mar 25, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Si quieres verificar el funcionamiento, puedes colocar un led en serie con una resistencia de 240 Oms entre el + de la alimentacion y el polo libre del SCR, al cortarce la luz, deberia encenderce el led.



 Para estar mas seguro, he quitado el emisor de IR y he tapado el receptor de IR para que no le llegue casi nada de luz.  Supongo que de esta forma el transistor T1 debería entrar en saturación y activar la puerta del tristor. 
He puesto el led en serie con R=240 Oms y lo he colocado entre el positivo y la pata del tristor que pone OUTPUT en el esquema, pero no enciende. (si enciende si lo conecto entre positivo y negativo de la pila). He probado variando el potenciómetro pero no enciende. 
¿alguna sugerencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 25, 2008)

Posiblemente tengas mal conectado el SCR

Ante la duda manda a travez de una resistencia de 150 Ohms positivo a la Gate del SCR, con eso deberia entrar en conduccion y encender el led


----------



## magl (Mar 25, 2008)

Para identificar las patas del SCR he seguido las indicaciones de http://www.datasheetarchive.com/pdf/3380780.pdf
*k* para el positivo. En mi caso sería OUTPUT 
*A* para el negativo
*G* para la puerta

De todas formas probaré a meterle positivo a puerta del SCR a traves de R=150 Ohms. 
Mañana te comento.


----------



## pepechip (Mar 25, 2008)

Estas equivocado en la forma de conectarlo, el *K* se refiere al catodo, y es el lado que tiene la rayita, que va conectado a negativo.
saludos


----------



## magl (Mar 25, 2008)

¡INCREIBLE!, jamás pensé que estaba equivocado en eso. Aunque me has hecho muy feliz.
Nada mejor que meter bien la pata para aprender algo.
Espero que el cambiar la polaridad no haya estropeado el SCR.

Gracias, mil millones de gracias. Por la mañana lo montaré correctamente y os cuento.


----------



## magl (Mar 26, 2008)

Bueno, ya he polarizado correctamente el SCR. 




El {led + resistencia 470 Ohms} conectado entre ánodo de SCR y positivo *NO enciende*. 
Si conecto positivo a R=470 Ohms y ésta a la puerta del SCR *SI enciende*. 

He hecho las siguientes mediciones poniendo el pontenciometro prácticamente al mínimo, para intentar saturar el transitor. 

 - tensión en colector: 7,8 v.
 - tensíón en emisor: 6,4 v.
 - tensión en puerta de SCR: 0,05 v.

Cuando conecto positivo a puerta de SCR a traves de una resistencia (encendiéndose el led) consigo tensiòn en puerta = 0,80 v.

¿que está pasando?, ¿Por qué no sonsigo que el circuito estimule la puerta del SCR?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2008)

Lo que te puede ocurrir es que la resistencia de 10 KOhms en serie con la compuerta (Gate) sea demasiado grande como para "Disparar" el tiristor, intenta reemplazarla por una de 470 Ohms

El led lo tienes conectado al anodo del SCR (Resistencia mediante)?


----------



## magl (Mar 26, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> puede ocurrir que la resistencia de 10 KOhms en serie con la compuerta (Gate) sea demasiado grande como para "Disparar" el tiristor, intenta reemplazarla por una de 470 Ohms


Efectivamente, tienes toda la razón. En vez de hacer eso, la he sustituido por un potencimetro de 1 KOms y lo he regulado hasta tener el valor máximo de esa resistencia que permite activar la puerta del SCR y encender el led. *FUNCIONA, FUNCIONA y FUNCIONA*



> El led lo tienes conectado al anodo del SCR (Resistencia mediante)?


Por supuesto.

Bien, la cosa no termina aquí. Aún tengo unas dudas:

 - En esta prueba he puesto un led en serie con una resistencia. ¿que ocurre si en vez de esto pongo un circuito con su propia fuente de alimentación? 

 - ¿Podría conectar a este tristor un circuito que funcione con corriente alterna (p.e, una bombilla a 220 v.)?

 - He leido que cuando la puerta del SCR se activa, permitiendo comunicación de cátodo y ánodo, el circuito que se ha cerrado es independiente de la puerta, o sea, que suprimiendo la corriente que le llegue a la puerta del SCR, no conseguiría detener la corriente entre cátodo y ánado.  Sin embargo a mi no me ha pasado esto: Si pongo la mano entre emisor y receptor de IR el led se enciende y si quito la mano se apaga. ¿no debería quedar encendido?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 26, 2008)

Primero me alegro de que esquema funcionara.
Respecto a lo otro, el SCR puede trabajar con la tension de red (Dependiendo del modelo de SCR).
Puedes por ejemplo poner en serie una lampara incandescente (comun  de 220) con tu SCR y al cortarce el paso de luz, esta deveria encender, al retornar el paso de luz, debe apagarce


La regla de los SCR es que conducen hasta que la intensidad que pasa a travez de ellos es inferior (En valor) a la intensidad de mantenimiento, (Este es un valor de fabrica), si esto ocurre mientras la Gate no esta "Cebada" el SCR deja de conducir, si le aplicas corriente continua conduciran hasta apagar la fuente.


----------



## magl (Mar 27, 2008)

He hecho la siguiente prueba: he eliminado el led en serie con la resistencia que unia el ánodo del SCR al positivo. Después he conectado un circuito formado por un zumbador + bateria al ánodo(pin libre del SCR) y cátodo. 
Funciona pefectamente. Cuando interpongo algo entre emisor y receptor de IR el zumpador pita. Podría ser que este circuito consuma mucho(o que la pila no está muy bien de carga) porque a medida que hago pruebas tengo que modificar el ponteciómetro para conseguir que conduzca el SCR.
Lo siguiente es la prueba definitiva con el flash de la cámara. 

Este circuito ha servido para ponerme un poco al día de la electrónica básica, que la tenía totalmente olvidada. 
*Fogonazo* y *Pepechip*, os estoy totalmente agradecido.

Quizá, mas adelante, haga otro basado en el chip 555.


----------



## magl (Mar 28, 2008)

Hola, de nuevo aquí.  
- Cuando separo el emisor y el receptor de infrarrojos mas de 10 cm el SCR se activa. Para el proyecto que tengo en mente necesitaría separarlos unos 70 cm sin que esto ocurriera.

¿Que puedo hacer para conseguir esta separación?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2008)

Coloca mas de un led emisor (Cada uno con su correspondiente resistencia limitadora), y verifica que esten bien apuntados al receptor


----------



## magl (Mar 28, 2008)

¿en paralelo?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2008)

Puedes poner 2 series de 2 en paralelo (4 Led´s)

Resistencia-->Led-->Led-->GND
En paralelo con
Resistencia-->Led-->Led-->GND

Otras alternativas
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/files/alarma_por_interrupcion_de_paso_de_luz_112.jpg
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/download.php?id=7727


----------



## magl (Mar 28, 2008)

Probaré tu consejo, aunque me inguietan algunas cosas.

No se si se puede aumentar la potencia de un emisor de IR. El 2º link que me has pasado tiene un circuito solo para el emisor. No se lo que hace exactamente, pero, si utilizara un solo led, no habría mas pontencia de emisión que con "mi" circuirto, no?

Otra cosa: El otro día compré un par de emisores de IR(de esos negros). Los pongo en serie con una resistencia(470 Ohms) y un led, lo conecto a una batería de 9 v y el led se enciende. sin embargo no consigo ver el emisor IR con la cámara del movil (es lo que hago para saber si emite o no). La tensión que cae en este emisor es de 0,80 v. y apenas sube aumentando el voltaje. ¿Puede ser que ciertos emisores IR necesiten una resistencia en serie mas pequeña para así aumentar su tensión y conseguir destellear?


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 28, 2008)

Si armaste una serie y te enciende el led, significa que circula corriente tambien por el IR, en efecto posiblemente necesite mas corriente o lo que es lo mismo, una resistencia de menor valor.


----------



## magl (Mar 31, 2008)

Pues le puse una resistencia 55 Ohms en serie y el diodo IR seguía sin emitir. Fui a la tienda. Allí para probarlos le ponen un pila plana de 3 v y ninguno de los diodos negros que tenían emitía. 
No lo entiendo, pero compré varios diodos transparentes, que si emitían IR con 3 v.

Otro tema:
Quiero colocar varios emisores, cada uno enfrentado con su respectivo recptor de IR, de forma que si se corta el haz de luz IR en cualquiera de ellos se active el SCR. 
¿como los tendría que conectar?


----------



## magl (Mar 31, 2008)

¿Tendría que conectar un transistor 2N2222 a cada receptor de IR, de forma que el emisor de todos los transistores vaya a la puerta del SCR?


----------



## electrodan (Mar 31, 2008)

Estoy trabajando en algo parecido (para el concurso), con un scr (o varios, todavía no lo tengo bien definido). Una diferencia es que uso dos conjuntos leds-fototransistores, para registrar cuando una persona entra o sale, pensé que se interferirían, pero pienso usar dos osciladores de diferente frecuencia y filtros en los sensores para su respectiva frecuencia.
Nota: Es solo un comentario.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2008)

electrodan: Puedes detectar ingreso o egreso por el orden de actuacion de sensores

1 antes que 2 = Ingreso
2 antes que 1 = Egreso


----------



## magl (Abr 1, 2008)

Como he dicho anteriormente, me gustaría usar varios receptores y emisores de IR. 
He modificado el circuito base  (http://www.hiviz.com/tools/triggers/PGTRANS.GIF).  y me ha quedado así:





¿Funcionaría este circuito?. Lo que intento es activar el SCR si se corta la luz IR en cualquiera de los PT (fototransistores).
Pido disculpas si he hecho algo mal, pero es que mis conocimientos son básicos.


----------



## magl (Abr 2, 2008)

Vereis, lo que intendo con este circuito es disparar el flash de mi cámara cuando algo rompa alguna de las barreras IR. Tengo 2 dudas:

 - a) Saber si el circuito anterior funcionaría o no (tener varias barreras es mejor para mi)

 - b) Necesito adaptar al tristor un circuito de apagado, porque el flash permanece disparando continuamente. Creo que se puede hacer algo con un circuito LC, pero desconozco el tema.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 2, 2008)

El flash no permanece "Prendido" porque su circuito interno no lo permite y ademas, la forma de disparar el flash de la camara es por acumulacion de carga de CC sobre un capacitor de bajo valor, este capacitor se carga a travez de una resistencia desde el capacitor principal del flash (El que da la energia para el destello de la lampara)
La lampara cuando se dispara se comporta como un tiristor, hasta que la corriente que circula no es menor que la corriente de mantenimiento circula corriente, esto en la practica provoca que el capacitor principal se descarge casi a cero volts.

Todo esto se puede volver a repeterir en otro destello pero demora unos cuantos segundos, el tiempo que tarda en volver a cargarce todo.
Suponiento que el tiristor de salida se mantenga energizado, el flash igualmente no se disparara nuevamente, porque para el dispar lo que se necesita es la descarga violenta del capacitor de disparo, si este NO se cargo, tampoco se descargara y no habra disparo


Tu esquema es una compuerta "OR", y provocara que cualquier interrupcion de luz sobre cualquiera de las 3 "barreras" dispare el flash, pero si lo que pretendes es seguir el avance de algo mediante destellos, ese no es el metodo, ya que el flash (Repito) demora en cargarce para un nuevo disparo.


Saludos


----------



## magl (Abr 2, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> El flash no permanece "Prendido" porque su circuito interno no lo permite


Lo siento *Fogonazo*, pero mi flash es un poco sofisticado (Sigma EF-530 Super DG). Te aseguro que si saco 2 cables del flash y los uno...,  se pone a disparar como un loco.



> La lampara cuando se dispara se comporta como un tiristor, hasta que la corriente que circula no es menor que la corriente de mantenimiento circula corriente, esto en la practica provoca que el capacitor principal se descarge casi a cero volts


Puede ser, pero ,en este flash, yo puedo elegir la potencia de disparo: 1, 1/2, 1/8, 1/16, 1/32, 1/64, 1/128. Una vez el flash está cargado yo le digo que potencia tiene que tener el destello. Lo que diferencia una potencia de otra no es la intensidad del destello sino la duración del mismo. 



> Todo esto se puede volver a repetetir en otro destello pero demora unos cuantos segundos, el tiempo que tarda en volver a cargarse todo


Te aseguro que puede hacer 40 destellos en 0,2 segundos a la mínima potencia.  (Lógicamente, las potencias mínimas solo valen en distancias cortas)

De verdad, créete todo esto, que es cierto; y por esto necesito tu ayuda. Me hace falta interrumpir el tristor que provoca el disparo del flash. Pienso que podría usar 2 métodos:

 - según el tiempo: un mecanismo que después de un tiempo descebe del tristor. El problema es que el tiempo de destello es variable según la potencia que use.
 - Según el destello: un mecanismo que capte cuando termina un destello y no deje que ocurra el siguiente. Este 2º método sería mejor, porque sería independiente de la duración del destello que use.

Pero no se como incorporar esto al circuito.



> Tu esquema es una compuerta "OR", y provocara que cualquier interrupcion de luz sobre cualquiera de las 3 "barreras" dispare el flash, pero si lo que pretendes es seguir el avance de algo mediante destellos, ese no es el metodo, ya que el flash (Repito) demora en cargarce para un nuevo disparo.


Descuida, mi único fin con esto es fotografiar cualquier  cosa o animal en movimiento que corte un plano formado por distintas barreras infrarrojas.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## magl (Abr 14, 2008)

Os explico por donde voy.

 - He conseguido aumentar la distancia entre emisor y receptor IR cambiando el pontenciómetro de 100 kOms por uno de 500 kOhms.

 - Simplificando mi propuesta de cirtuito, en vez de usar 4 fototransistores(PT) conectados a sus respectivos 2N2222, he puesto 4 PT en serie conectados a la base de un 2N2222. Funciona, pero se hace algo dificil evitar la activación del SCR por error de  alineación. 
De momento seguiré haciendo pruebas con 1 sólo PT.

Ya os contaré mas cosas


----------



## magl (May 29, 2008)

Hola a todos, de nuevo aquí con mi barrera. 

He pensado hacer pruebas sustituyendo emisor de IR por un puntero laser. Pero para adaptarlo necesito que se cumpla la siguiente secuencia:

1 - un objeto corta la barrera laser
2 - inmediatamente el circuito desconecta la luz laser para evitar que esa luz salga en la foto.
3 - el circuito enciende el flash para hacer la foto (igual que lo descrito hasta ahora)
4 - el haz laser vuelve a estar operativo

O sea, lo que necesito es que cuando el flash dispare no se esté emitiendo la luz laser.

¿como podría incorporar el punto 2 a este circuito provocando el mínimo retraso en el disparo del flash?

saludos


----------



## magl (Jul 30, 2008)

Al final me incliné por infrarrojos en vez de laser. 
Este es el resultado de vuestra colaboración. Doy las gracias a todos, pero especialmente a *fogonazo* por la paciencia que ha tenido conmigo.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 30, 2008)

Tanto en esa fotografia como en tu nuevo avatar se ven unos reflejos blancos. 
En el caso de que sean devidos a la luz que desprenden los infrarrojos puedes desconectar estos de una manera muy simple.
Si te interesa, ya te explicare.


----------



## magl (Jul 30, 2008)

Hola *pepechip*, recuerdo que ya me ayudaste una vez. Te comento: 
 - En el avatar hice la foto sin infrarrojos, despues de unos 20 disparos, de forma manual, conseguir congelar la bola. En este caso la luz es el reflejo del flash en el borde de una gran copa de cristal.
 - Después de conseguir la foto del avatar nació la idea de hacer un circuito y aplicar una técnica,  y que esto no dependiera tanto del azar. Por eso abrí este hilo. Al final lo conseguí. Esta foto que muestro si está hecha con infrarrojos, pero he dotado al circuito de un temporizador, pues la barrera está a mas de 30 cm por encima del recipiente de plástico que contiene el agua. Siempre he creido que los reflejos que aparecen venían del rebote del flash en la bola,  en el fondo del recipiente, que tiene poca altura,  o en estructuras metálicas que hay en la silla que contiene el recipiente. Creo que mi cámara está dotada de un filtro para evitar la luz IR (lo comprobaré fácilamente haciendo una foto el emisor IR en una habitación a oscuras). De todas formas me interesa mucho lo que has dicho y me gustaría que me lo explicaras. Quiero añadir mas cosas a este circuito y esa puede ser interesante.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 30, 2008)

Del emisor donde coges la señal para activar el tiristor, puedes conectarle otra resistencia de 10K la cual polariza la base de un transistor, el cual tienes que conectar en paralelo con el diodo de infrarrojos, de esta forma le provocaras un cortocircuito apagandolo.

Una vez que se alla apagado el circuito entrara en un bucle que te impidira que el infrarrojo vuelva a encender. Para hacer que encienda denuevo el led deveras de intercalar algun pulsador o interruptor para desconectar el transistor.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 30, 2008)

Bueno ya que estan hablando de optoelectronica.. voy a postear mi dudita! Como hago para que con un fototransistor rectangular y un 40106 (inversor con smith tigger) pueda crear un pulso con un diodo IR?


----------



## pepechip (Jul 30, 2008)

No entendi bien lo que pides.
Corrigeme si me equivoco.
 Lo que quieres es que cuando reciba la luz el fototransistor, entrege un pulso a nivel alto durante un tiempo de aproximadamente 1seg, y para generar otro pulso habra que quitarle la luz al fototransistor y luego volverlo a iluminar.


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 30, 2008)

Exacto.. Cada vez que algo se interponga entre el fototransistor, el inversor envie un pusol.. Lo que importa es el pulso.. luego con otro inversor se puede llevar a cualquier estado..! 

Aqui les envio el datasheet del fototransistor!

http://www.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/pdf/115402/ETC/PT928-6C.html


----------



## magl (Jul 30, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Del emisor donde coges la señal para activar el tiristor, puedes conectarle otra resistencia de 10K la cual polariza la base de un transistor, el cual tienes que conectar en paralelo con el diodo de infrarrojos, de esta forma le provocaras un cortocircuito apagandolo.


En el circuito que uso ahora, en vez de un transistor uso un chip 555, cuya señal de salida, a traves de una resistencia, activa el tristor.  Supongo que haría la misma operación, sacando 2 resistencias de la salida del chip, una para el tristor y la otra para el transistor.
El emisor y colector del transistor van en paralelo con el diodo de IR, pero ¿importa la polaridad? 
Si quisiera controlar la activación y desactivación de IR con un diodo led¿como lo haría?



> Una vez que se alla apagado el circuito entrara en un bucle que te impedirá que el infrarrojo vuelva a encender. Para hacer que encienda denuevo el led deveras de intercalar algun pulsador o interruptor para desconectar el transistor.


Supongo que si corto la corriente de la base de ese transistor volvería a estar preparado para otro ciclo. Lo digo porque la duración de la señal de salida del 555 está controlada por un temporizador RC. Una vez que termine ese tiempo el tristor deja de conducir y supongo que el transistor también. ¿esto es así?.


----------



## pepechip (Jul 31, 2008)

magl dijo:
			
		

> En el circuito que uso ahora, en vez de un transistor uso un chip 555, cuya señal de salida, a traves de una resistencia, activa el tristor.  Supongo que haría la misma operación, sacando 2 resistencias de la salida del chip, una para el tristor y la otra para el transistor. Correcto
> El emisor y colector del transistor van en paralelo con el diodo de IR, pero ¿importa la polaridad?
> Utiliza un transistor NPN, el emisor al catodo del led y el colector al anodo
> Si quisiera controlar la activación y desactivación de IR con un diodo led¿como lo haría?
> ...


----------



## pepechip (Jul 31, 2008)

La resistencia R2 junto con el condensador te da la duracion del pulso.
La mision e R1 es provocar la descarga del condensador con objeto de que quede operativo para el proximo pulso.


----------



## magl (Jul 31, 2008)

> En el circuito que uso ahora, en vez de un transistor uso un chip 555, cuya señal de salida, a traves de una resistencia, activa el tristor.  Supongo que haría la misma operación, sacando 2 resistencias de la salida del chip, una para el tristor y la otra para el transistor. Correcto


Veamos, la corriente de salida del chip 555 va al tristor, que se encarga de activar el flash para hacer la foto, y al transistor, que se encarga de cortocircuitar del diodo emisor IR, parar evitar posible interferencia de luz. Pero.., y áquí la pregunta, ¿quien es mas rápido, el transistor en cortar luz IR o el triac en dispara el flash?


----------



## pepechip (Jul 31, 2008)

Buena observacion.
El transistor es mas rapido, ademas en el interior de tu camara habra otro componente el cual generara un retardo adicional.

Estoy desarrollando un interruptor ciclico el cual puede usarse en fotografia, de modo que cada cierto tiempo dispare una foto. Dispondra de un selector de 16 tiempos prefijados. Puedes aconsejarme que tiempos de disparo serian aconsejables.
Yo habia pensado: 1 minuto, 5 min, 15 min, 30 min, 1hora, 2 h, 5 h, 12 h, 24h.


----------



## magl (Jul 31, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Buena observacion.
> El transistor es mas rapido, ademas en el interior de tu camara habra otro componente el cual generara un retardo adicional.


El retardo que hablas de la cámara se define como *"Shutter lag"*, y es una característica propia de cada cámara. En teoría en mi cámara es de 68 ms., pero es demasiado para aplicarlo a la barrera IR. En 68 ms un obtejo en movimiento puede recorrer una gran distancia. Por ese motivo utilizo la barrera IR solo para activar el flash, en el cual no se aprecia el retardo (dejo la cámara con el obturador en "B" y la habitación casi a oscuras).



> Estoy desarrollando un interruptor ciclico el cual puede usarse en fotografia, de modo que cada cierto tiempo dispare una foto. Dispondra de un selector de 16 tiempos prefijados. Puedes aconsejarme que tiempos de disparo serian aconsejables.
> Yo habia pensado: 1 minuto, 5 min, 15 min, 30 min, 1hora, 2 h, 5 h, 12 h, 24h


.
Los tiempos, actuando sobre la cámara, dependerán de lo que quieras fotografiar: una puesta de sol, una planta creciendo, etc; y esos que señalas pueden estar bien. En caso de que se actue sobre el flash, dependerá de la velocidad con el flash se recarga para hacer un nuevo destello y la regulación de su pontencia. Yo hice un pequeño estudio con mi flash. Lo puedes ver en:
http://www.canonistas.com/foros/iluminacion/62911-flash-sigma-ef-530-dg-super-3.html#post792943


----------



## anthony123 (Jul 31, 2008)

Gracias pepechip por el montaje..! Pero tengo otra duda, puedo hacer el divisor de frecuencia con el 40174?


----------



## pepechip (Jul 31, 2008)

Me supongo que te refieres al CD4017
Puedes utilizarlo como divisor de frecuencia, solo tienes que conectar la salida que desees segun el valor a dividir al pin de reset.


----------



## magl (Ago 2, 2008)

Una nueva pregunta. Para intentar solucionar el problema de alineación de emisor y receptor IR y basándonos en el siguiente circuito (por poner uno).

había pensado en añadir un circuito que encendiera un diodo led cuando se de esa alineación,  sin que afectara al resto del circuito. . He intentado sacar del emisor del fototransistor un cable hasta la base de un transistor 2N2222, poniendo {led+resistencia} entre colector y positivo. Pero no me ha funcionado. ¿como lo podría hacer?


----------



## pepechip (Ago 2, 2008)

magl dijo:
			
		

> He intentado sacar del emisor del fototransistor un cable hasta la base de un transistor 2N2222, poniendo {led+resistencia} entre colector y positivo. Pero no me ha funcionado. ¿como lo podría hacer?



Deveria de haberte funcionado. Me supongo que habras puesto en la base del 2n2222 una resistencia limitadora de aproximadamente 10K.
El emisor lo pones a masa y el colector al led con resistencia.

Revisa las conexiones y comprueba que el transistor continue en buen estado.


----------



## magl (Ago 4, 2008)

Lo siento, habia confundido emisor con colector. Ya funciona bien la monitorización de la alineación, pero.... cuando funciona este circuito accesorio no me funciona el circuito principal.

Cuando uno el emisor del fototransistor, a traves de r=10k, con base de 2N2222 la tensión en emisor del fototransistor cae., produciendo excitación contínua del SCR. 
He hecho pruebas aumentando el valor de r=10 k,  y usando unos 3 MOhms. va bien, aunque sacrificando un poco la luminosidad del led. El problema es que el ajuste del circuito principal se ve muy influido por el valor de esta resistencia y lo ideal sería que fuese independiente.
Yo creo que podría colocar un interruptor  para que,  una vez confirme la alineación, anule el circuito accesorio. Sería un poco chapuza, pero funcionaría. ¿que opinas?


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 4, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Me supongo que te refieres al CD4017
> Puedes utilizarlo como divisor de frecuencia, solo tienes que conectar la salida que desees segun el valor a dividir al pin de reset.



No.. me refiero al 40174 que es un hex FF.:! Lo puedo emplear para el divisor por 2? 
Estoy viendo el data pero estoy muy confundido


----------



## pepechip (Ago 4, 2008)

Antes de poner un interruptor intenta poner 2 transistores en configuracion DARLINGTON, junto con la resistencia de 3M.

Anthony,  no tengo practica con ese integrado.


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 4, 2008)

Me dijo un compañero que el 4033 ahorra el trabajo con los 4026, es cierto? 
Busque en google pero no consegui dta!


----------



## magl (Ago 5, 2008)

pepechip dijo:
			
		

> Antes de poner un interruptor intenta poner 2 transistores en configuracion DARLINGTON, junto con la resistencia de 3M.


Lo he hecho con 2 2N2222 y el led brilla mas que el sol, incluso poniendo 5M en su base.  Ahora no tengo resistencias mayores pero todo es probar. Quizá es demasiado sensible, pero ya entiendo el funcionamiento.


----------



## magl (Ago 7, 2008)

Bueno, ya he llenado el circuito de la barrera IR de transistores y led adicionales con fines diagnósticos.
Hasta ahora, para hacer la foto sigo la siguiente secuencia: 
  - Apertura manual del obturador de la cámara.
  - Dejo caer el objeto y al pasar por la barrera se acciona el flash
  - Cierre manual del obturador
Me planteo:
  - Apertura electrónica del obturador (con un pulsador)
  - Dejo caer el objeto y al pasar por la barrera se acciona el flash
  - Cierre electrónico del obturador por acción del flash.

He hecho alguna prueba con el mismo fototransistor(PT) que he usado en la barrera (color transparente y de 3 mm). El PT une masa con la base de un transistor NPN (pe, 2N222),  y cuando recibe luz, hace que entre en corte el transitor( que se encontraba activando un relé, el cual mantenía el disparo de la cámara activo) y se cierra el obturador.

¿Que problema tengo? Para que el flash active el PT tiene que estar a plena potencia y muy cercano a él. Sin embargo, con una luz de una linternita es sufiente activar el PT y provocar el corte del transistor.  Lo que necesito es que el flash, a la mínima potencia, sea efectivo.
¿Alguna idea?


----------



## anthony123 (Ago 7, 2008)

No te olvides de colocar fotos del proyecto [ Si no te es mucha difultad ehh] para hacer mas ilustrativo y accesible el post..!


----------



## magl (Ago 8, 2008)

Es verdad, con una imagen se entiende mejor. 

Intento que:
 - con el pulsador se inicie el disparo.
 - con el destello del flash se termine el disparo. 
Pero no me sale. Necesito que tenga mucha mas sensibilidad.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 8, 2008)

Sobre camaras fotograficas entiendo poco, asi que estoy algo perdido.
Corrigeme si no esto no es correcto:
Las camaras fotograficas llevan una clavija para dispararlas remotamente, y esta ya se encarga de disparar el flash.

Ten encuenta que la mayoria de nosotros utilizamos camaras para uso domestico y no profesionales, por lo que desconocemos las  prestaciones de tu camara.


----------



## magl (Ago 9, 2008)

Lo que dices es cierto, pero, en este caso, tengo la cámara, por un lado,  y un flash independiente, por otro. 

 - Del *flash* sale un cable con 2 polos: si los uno se dispara. Este cable está conectado al circuito de la barrera infrarroja. 
 - De la *cámara* sale un cable con 2 polos: si los uno se dispara. Pero tengo preparada la cámara con el obturador en 'B', o sea, que el disparo durará tanto tiempo como tenga unidos los polos del cable. En mi caso, el inicio del disparo de la cámara lo hago manualmente, pero quiero que el final del disparo se determine por el destello del flash. El circuito que hace esto (ver esquema anterior) sería independiente de la barrera IR, y actuaría sólo sobre la cámara, no sobre el flash.
Si la habitación está casi a *oscuras*, lo único que sale en la foto es lo que ilumina el destello del flash, cosa que ocurrirá entre el inicio y el final del disparo de la cámara.

Por favor, si hay alguna duda de la técnica de hacer la foto, del flash o de la cámara, no dudeis en preguntar.

Los requisitos mínimos para usar esta técnica son: 

 - *cámara* con enfoque manual
 - cámara en que el *obturador se pueda poner en 'B'*, o ,en su defecto, que la foto pueda durar algunos segundos (casi todas lo hacen)
 - que se pueda suprimir el disparo del flash que viene incorporado en la cámara.
 - *flash independiente *de la cámara. En muchos casos, para sacar el cable del flash,  se necesita acoplar éste  a una zapata y que esta disponga de una conexión pc-sync.

Si no me he explicado bien, también me lo decís.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 9, 2008)

Intentalo con este circuito, es muy similar al que tu has echo.

Al fototransistor le he acoplado otro transistor en configuracion darlintong, para darle mayor sensibilidad.

El enclavamiento que tu realizas con el rele, yo lo he realizado con 2 transistores.

Y por ultimo el rele resulta un dispositivo muy lento para esta aplicacion, asi que lo he sustituido por un transistor, aunque ahora deveras de buscar la polaridad de la camara para conectarla correctamente.

El circuito no lo tengo probado, asi que no se si te dara alguna pega.


----------



## magl (Ago 13, 2008)

Fijándonos en la parte sombreada del circuito:







No consigo que el transistor de la derecha entre en corte. La tensión en su base apenas desciende unas centésimas con la luz de una linterna. Dicho transistor entra en corte si aplico una lámpara pontente, o una luz IR, pero con el flash apenas se entera.


----------



## pepechip (Ago 13, 2008)

magl dijo:
			
		

> Dicho transistor entra en corte si aplico una lámpara pontente, o una luz IR, pero con el flash apenas se entera.



Esto lo pongo en duda. ¿realmente estas seguro de que no se entera, o bien es que se apaga el flash tan rapido que no te da tiempo a apreciarlo?

Revisa las conexiones.


----------



## magl (Ago 14, 2008)

Bien, he repetido mi circuito, o sea, con relé,  pero aplicando otro transistor en configuración darlintong al fototransistor, como tu decías. El "clic" del relé confirma el funcionamiento. 
He revisado las conexiones y el circuito funciona, pero sólo con el flash a plena potencia. Siendo así, incluso puedo alejar el flash varios metros que funciona. Seguro que es por la mayor duración del destello.
Si uno masa con la base del transistor de la derecha, también funciona y entra en corte.
¿Puede ocurrir que el fototransistor no sea tan sensible cuando el destello es de tan corta duracion?


----------



## pepechip (Ago 14, 2008)

No entiendo lo que ocurre, deveria de funcionar.
Intentalo con otro elemento sensible a la luz, otro fototransistor distinto o incluso con una LDR.


----------



## wacalo (Ago 14, 2008)

Hola magl:
Podrias probar conectando el colector del PT arriba de la resistencia de 10K y tal vez intercalando una resistencia en el circuito de la base del transistor que no llega al corte.
De última con 2 transistores puedes diseñarte un disparador de Schmitt para tener transiciones limpias entre high y Low.


----------



## jorgeme (Ago 15, 2008)

hola como veo que este hilo esta activo aprovecho para tratar de aclarar mi duda que seguro es simple, arme un circuito de flash, http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/estrobo2/index.htm, y mi duda es, en el gate del scr de disparo, que circuito tendria que conectar para poder disparar el scr partiendo de una señal ttl, o cualquier señal de bajo voltaje??? podria conectar un optoacoplador con salida de triac asi como los que se usan en los dimmer?? asi el circuito estaria aislado de la etapa de alto voltaje, y otra duda es, como puedo saber la maxima potencia que podria entregar este circuito?? digo porque quiero conectar un tubo de xenon de unos 500w, pero seguramente no da para eso el circuito no? ademas modifique el circuito cambiando la resistencia de 1k/10w por 5 resistencias de 10k/10w, en paralelo para obtener una r total de 2k, que es  para que el circuito funcione con 220vac en vez de 110vac, posteo el circuito modificado y el de disparo que propongo... gracias desde ya


----------



## magl (Ago 15, 2008)

*Pepechip* y *wacalo*, probaré esas modificaciones. 
Sólo aportar un dato técnico de mi flash. Según el manual, la duración del disparo es:

 - máxima: 1/700 seg.  = 1.43 ms.
 - mínima : 1/700/128 seg. = 0,01 ms. 
 - nº guía = 53 (es característico de cada flash e indica la potencia de iluminación). Este dato no es necesario, porque buscar un flash con mayor nº guía no sería una buena solución; y además, es un nº guía muy bien considerado.

Puede que pregunte una tontería, pero ¿Sería 0,01 milisegundos un tiempo suficiente para estimular el PT?


----------



## pepechip (Ago 15, 2008)

0,01 mseg corresponde a una frecuencia de 100khz, el cual ya es un  valor critico, asi que deveras de consultar el datasheel del pt.

Hola Jorgeme 
el circuito con el optoacoplador te ira bien, ahora el poner un flash de 500W puedes probar. 
En el caso de no funcionar bien, es posible que solo tengas que aumentar la capacidad de los condensadores.


----------



## magl (Ago 16, 2008)

*wacalo*, tu idea ha funcionado.                 
  - He unido el colector del PT  a una R=470 Ohms en vez de la de 10 kOhms. 
  - He intercalado un potenciométro de 500 Ohms. en base del Transistor que activa el relé.
Poniendo este potenciómetro a 130 Ohms. es suficiente para que el destello del flash a mínima potencia desactive el relé. 
. Esto es lo que he hecho:





Ya sólo queda cambiar el relé por transistores, como decía *pepechip* y listo.

Gracias a ambos. Así da gusto aprender. 

*jorgeme*, tu proyecto me parece muy interesante. Lo seguiré de cerca.


----------



## magl (Oct 5, 2008)

Seguimos otra vez por aquí. Mirad este circuito (parecido al que puso pepechip) que podría sustituir el relé:




Me gustaría saber como calcular los valores teóricos de R1 y R2 para que funcione.


----------



## magl (Oct 10, 2008)

No he conseguido que funcione el circuito anterior para sustituir el relé, pero poniendo las resistencias como en el circuito de *pepechip* si funciona. También he sustutuido una resistencia por un potenciómetro para regular la desconexión a partir del destello del flash.


			
				magl dijo:
			
		

> Hasta ahora, para hacer la foto sigo la siguiente secuencia:
> - Apertura manual del obturador de la cámara.
> - Dejo caer el objeto y al pasar por la barrera se acciona el flash
> - Cierre manual del obturador
> ...


Esto ya lo hicimos, pero con un relé. Sustituyendo este relé por el circuito descrito y conectándole la barrera infrarroja quedaría como se ve en la imagen.
*...y funciona, je je.*

Nota: Por si alguien no ha leido lo anterior, este circuito sólo vale para fotos hechas con el *obturador de la cámara en B*

Próximamente expondré una pequeña pega de la barrera infrarroja(usando el chip 556). Espero seguir contando con vuestra ayuda para solucionarla. Hasta pronto.


----------



## magl (Feb 21, 2009)

Aquí os dejo un diseño mas moderno:

 1.- La cámara está en manual, con el obturador en B.
 2.- *Al apretar el pulsador la cámara inicia el disparo*. La salida del flip-flop es 1
 3.- *Al disparar el flash se termina el disparo *(el flash se puede disparar cuando un objeto corta la barrera IR o de forma manual). La salida del flip-flop pasa a 0.

Esta operación sería algo parecido a lo que hace la cámara cuando seleccionamos sincronización del flash con la 2º cortinilla.

También os dejo una foto sacada por este sistema, disparando el flash de forma manual. La duración de la foto es de 7 segundos. Al final el flash congela la imagen y hace que se cierre el obturador.


----------



## spimentel (Mar 4, 2009)

Saludos a todos , quiero armar un circuito donde pueda conectar varios flases en paralelo pero que se disparen con un retardo entre uno y otro de milisegundos por supuesto para lograr fotos estroboscopicas de naturaleza , p.ej un ave llegado a una rama y que salgan dos o tres tomas en el mismo fotograma , o sea tres flashazos seguidos uno detras del otro . Vi un circuito en flickr por donde se pudiera empezar pero no tiene retardo , el cual adjunto  . Vi un circuito en el foro de retardo para un flash pero si quiero poner mas en pararelo tengo que repetir el mismo circuito 3 o 4 veces . Me gustaria una fase del circuito que se le defina el retardo entre uno y otro y los tome para todos los demas
Cualquier idea es bienbenida


Saludos 
Sergio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 4, 2009)

MAGL si querés mejorar la potencia de un led IR (o cualquier otro) el tema es dispararlo durante milisegundos con pulsos de mas voltaje.
Te conseguís  el datasheet y averiguás cuanto soporta de pico REPETITIVO , necesitás saber cuántos volts o miliamperes y durante cuantos milisegundos.
Podes jugar baratito con los leds comunes, para aprender, y además podés verlos  .
Te armás un circuito que puedas variarle frecuencia y ciclo de trabajo (sería del 1 al 10% para empezar) transistor exitador y fuente variable.
Ni te imaginás como cambian de color y la luz brillante que dan JEJE (antes de morir  )
Después podés jugar con los IR


----------



## magl (Mar 4, 2009)

DOSMETROS, ese tema siempre me ha inquietado. Hasta ahora para aumentar la separación entre emisor y receptor de IR he hecho 2 cosas: 
 - aumentar un poco la potencia de emisión del led emisor, poniéndolo en serie con una R=220 Ohms.
 - amplificar la señal del receptor usando el fototransistor en configuración darlington con un NPN

Con estas 2 modificaciones he conseguido una separación de 150 cm. 

Ese método que comentas nunca he intentado ponerlo en práctica, pero me encantaría saber hacerlo. Sin embargo: 
 - Desconozco la referencia de los led IR emisor y receptor.(no me dieron ese dato cundo los compré)
 - Creía que aparte de modificar la frecuencia en el emisor, tenía que modificar el circuito receptor acoplándole una serie de filtros. Desconozco totalmente este tema, pero supongo que de esta forma se impediría la influencia de la luz ambiental.

¿Podrías hablar un poco mas del tema o citar donde puedo ampliar información al respecto?


----------



## magl (Mar 13, 2009)

Volviendo otra vez al circuito de la *Barrera Infrarroja*: 

 - Cuando se corta la barrera envio la señal a un 556 que tiene 2 salidas, 




la primera actúa como temporizador y la 2º como disparador del flash.  Ambas están controladas por una constante de tiempo RC. 
 - *El problema*: he conectado la 1º salida a un contador digital, el que hice para medir la duración del destello de un flash, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 y haciendo varias mediciones he visto que puede existir una variación de varios milisegundos entre ellas. Supongo que esto quiere decir que el tiempo definido por RC no es muy exacto que digamos. 
*Necesito exactitud 100% en este temporizador*, y creo que la única forma de conseguirlo es con un contador digital.
El contador descrito antes está basado en el chip 4026, pero necesitaría un contador en el que le pudiera definir y variar el tiempo exacto antes de disparar el flash. 

Usando un temporizador RC he tenido que hacer tal número de fotos, para conseguir éstas, que puede que disparando al azar también lo hubiera conseguido.  Y pienso que con un temporizador digital esto no habría ocurrido. *¿Alguna idea para empezar a construirlo?*


----------



## magl (Mar 18, 2009)

spimentel dijo:
			
		

> Saludos a todos , quiero armar un circuito donde pueda conectar varios flases en paralelo pero que se disparen con un retardo entre uno y otro de milisegundos por supuesto para lograr fotos estroboscopicas de naturaleza , p.ej un ave llegado a una rama y que salgan dos o tres tomas en el mismo fotograma , o sea tres flashazos seguidos uno detras del otro . Vi un circuito en flickr por donde se pudiera empezar pero no tiene retardo , el cual adjunto  . Vi un circuito en el foro de retardo para un flash pero si quiero poner mas en pararelo tengo que repetir el mismo circuito 3 o 4 veces . Me gustaria una fase del circuito que se le defina el retardo entre uno y otro y los tome para todos los demas
> Cualquier idea es bienbenida
> 
> 
> ...


Esto te podría interesar:
MONTAJE - SECUENCIAL CON EL IC 4017


----------



## nicodealmirante (Mar 30, 2009)

Yo voy a plantear mi duda y espero que me puedan ayudar, estoy copiando el circuito y segui los pasos que dijeron de poner la resistencia de 420 oms para que pase, todo.. el problema es que sigue sin disparar... mi duda es si conecte bien el 2n2222, y el tiristor. (lo remplaze por el mismo que vos pero la linea D que soporta hasta 400 volt.) El tema es que no me doy cuenta como lo tengo que hacer... subo una foto para decirles como lo estoy conectando y que por favor me corrijan...  

Capas que parece medio tonto lo que muestro en la imagen, pero son las cosas tontas que capas jodan, ejemplo la del negativo, pero capas ahi que poner negativo en otro lado o no se ya no entiendo nada 

ojala me puedan ayudar, gracias!

depaso hago otra pregunta media totan aunque me parece que la se pero para chequear, a donde conecto el otro cable que viene del flash?


----------



## magl (Mar 31, 2009)

Puede que lo entiendas mejor en la imagen. 



			
				Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> ...Si quieres verificar el funcionamiento, puedes colocar un led en serie con una resistencia de 240 Oms entre el + de la alimentacion y el polo libre del SCR, al cortarce la luz, deberia encenderce el led.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Mar 31, 2009)

ok, asi tendria que andar?


----------



## nicodealmirante (Mar 31, 2009)

No funciona :s... Que podra ser, no disapra cuando le saco la luz,


----------



## nicodealmirante (Mar 31, 2009)

magl dijo:
			
		

> Puede que lo entiendas mejor en la imagen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No tengo resistencia de 240, le puse la misma que en el otro led de 480 y no funciona :S

Mi resistencia variable es estilo potenciometro, abajo dejo una foto, como lo deberia conectar?


Si para ayudarme necesitan mediciones, diganme que mido con que y yo les mido todo, por ejem, Negativo con E del 2n2222 y yo lo mido, avicen


----------



## magl (Mar 31, 2009)

nicodealmirante dijo:
			
		

> No tengo resistencia de 240, le puse la misma que en el otro led de 480 y no funciona :S



Debería encender. Supongo que led+R conectados directamente a la bateria hace que se encienda el led.



			
				nicodealmirante dijo:
			
		

> Mi resistencia variable es estilo potenciometro, abajo dejo una foto, como lo deberia conectar?



Usas 2 pines, el del centro y el de uno de los extremos.




			
				nicodealmirante dijo:
			
		

> Si para ayudarme necesitan mediciones, diganme que mido con que y yo les mido todo, por ejem, Negativo con E del 2n2222 y yo lo mido, avicen


¿Puedes mirar la tensión que hay entre la puerta del SCR (patilla G) y masa, antes y después de cortar la barrera?


----------



## nicodealmirante (Mar 31, 2009)

magl dijo:
			
		

> nicodealmirante dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahi 0,24 entre el gate y el negativo, (el gate es el de la derecha del scr) cortando o no


----------



## magl (Mar 31, 2009)

No me has dicho si ese voltaje es cuando le llega la luz al PT o cuando no le llega.

De todas formas puedes probar lo siguiente: Quitas el PT, pones el potenciómetro en R= máximo, y vas midiendo la tensión de la puerta del SCR mientras  disminuyes gradualmente el valor del pontenciómetro (evita llegar al valor mínimo). Si consigues que la tensión se aproxime a 0,8 v estaría bien.
Mientras estás midiendo la tensón ten conectado un led + R entre el polo positivo y la patilla central (A) del SCR para ver si enciende.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Mar 31, 2009)

magl dijo:
			
		

> No me has dicho si ese voltaje es cuando le llega la luz al PT o cuando no le llega.
> 
> De todas formas puedes probar lo siguiente: Quitas el PT, pones el potenciómetro en R= máximo, y vas midiendo la tensión de la puerta del SCR mientras  disminuyes gradualmente el valor del pontenciómetro (evita llegar al valor mínimo). Si consigues que la tensión se aproxime a 0,8 v estaría bien.
> Mientras estás midiendo la tensón ten conectado un led + R entre el polo positivo y la patilla central (A) del SCR para ver si enciende.



Tube, un pequeño incoveniente.... Cuando hice lo que me dijistes entro a salir humo del potenciometro :S...

Por lo tanto, que paso? y que tengo que hacer ?  ...

Jaja fue una experiencia re copada jaja


----------



## magl (Abr 1, 2009)

"Cuando el bosque huele es que algo se quema."
Ha tenido que haber un cortocircuito.
Si tu quieres seguir adelante, yo también. *Vamos a empezar con un circuito básico, y si funciona le vamos añadiendo componetes poco a poco*. Prueba con este circuito. Aquí protegemos la base del transistor con una R=10 K. Si funciona bien, regulando el potenciómetro podremos encender y apagar el led.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 1, 2009)

R1 es una resistencia de 470 ohoms, D1 el led, Q1 un 2n2222a, R4 una de 10k ohms.. pero donde dice 100 k vr1 30%, no entiendo, 100 k es la variable (potenciometro) y vr1?


----------



## magl (Abr 1, 2009)

Aclaración: 
  - D1 es un diodo led normal( los que emiten luz visible ), no es el led infrarrojo (que emite luz no visible)
  - 100 k es el valor del potenciómetro. He usado ese por ser el que venía en el esquema inicial. Olvídate de lo del %. Eso es solo para el programa informaciónrmático que hace la simulación.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 1, 2009)

magl dijo:
			
		

> Aclaración:
> - D1 es un diodo led normal( los que emiten luz visible ), no es el led infrarrojo (que emite luz no visible)
> - 100 k es el valor del potenciómetro. He usado ese por ser el que venía en el esquema inicial. Olvídate de lo del %. Eso es solo para el programa informaciónrmático que hace la simulación.




Oks, el led uso el mismo que estaba usando, 2n2222a tengo... el viernes voy a ir a comprar el potenciometro que queme y unos scr nuevos asi no me vuelvo loco por si lo queme tmb...

Te hago otra pregunta... Yo tengo un circuito hecho de la siguiente manera, (adjunto)

El cual capta excelentemente todo... Es muy veloz, pero tengo un problema... La distancia de la linterna o laser al fototransistor con un tubito de birome para que no reciba otra luz que no sea la que le mando... como muy lejos se lo puedo poner a 5 cm, no llego a 10 cm ni en pedo...

¿Como puedo hacer para que capte desde mas lejos (que sea mas sensible a la luz)?

Al usar linterna, o laser o lo que fuese, me sale la luz en la foto, por lo tanto no ahi un regulador de velocidad como en el caso del circuito que queme que usaba el potenciador para la velocidad de disparo... y asi pasar el laser y caer al agua, leche o lo que fuera y que no se vea (tambien haci puedo regular el momento exacto donde quiero que dispare)


----------



## magl (Abr 2, 2009)

nicodealmirante dijo:
			
		

> .. Yo tengo un circuito hecho de la siguiente manera, (adjunto) El cual capta excelentemente todo...


Ese circuito es el mismo que querías hacer. Solo cambian 2 cosas: 

 - No tiene fuente de luz: puedes usar puntero laser o un led infrarrojo en serie con una resistencia.
 - Usa un relé en vez de un SCR. El SCR es más rápido. (Por cierto, el relé necesitaría de un diodo puesto a la inversa entre los 2 polos de la bobina)




			
				nicodealmirante dijo:
			
		

> Al usar linterna, o laser o lo que fuese, me sale la luz en la foto, por lo tanto *no hay un regulador de velocidad* como en el caso del circuito que queme que usaba el potenciador para la velocidad de disparo... y asi pasar el laser y caer al agua, leche o lo que fuera y que no se vea (tambien haci puedo regular el momento exacto donde quiero que dispare)


 Ni el circuito que quemaste ni el que acabas de poner tienen regulador de velocidad. Lo que regula ese potenciometro es la sensibilidad, que será distinta para cada distancia. Si pones el potenciometro en su valor máximo de resistencia y separas lentamente emisor y PT, si la alineación entre ellos es correcta, cuando salte el relé habrás superado la máxima distancia posible en este circuito.



			
				nicodealmirante dijo:
			
		

> ¿Como puedo hacer para que capte desde mas lejos (que sea mas sensible a la luz)?


  - *aumentar la sensibilidad*: esto lo tendrías que probar, pero si el potenciometro fuese de 500k (y usas el valor máximo) en vez de 100k se necesitaría menos luz para que el 2N2222A entre en corte, con lo que podría aumentar algo la distancia.
 - *aumentar la potencia de luz emisora*, disminuyendo el valor de la resistencia en serie con el led IR. En vez de 470 Ohms usa una de 220 Ohms. Puede que disminuya el tiempo de vida de este led, pero dará mas luz.
 - *amplificar la señal que le llega al fototransistor*: eso para mas adelante.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 2, 2009)

Cuando lo arme, tambien pense que el relay era muy lento, pero ahora cuando saco la foto me lo agarra justo en el aire cuando tapa la luz (linterna o laser)...  Lo que no se, es si me va a captar las gotas como te capto a vos... 

Para poder ponerlo por encima y regularle el corte con un regulador muy pequeño, que lo maximo sea un segundo... que tendria que hacer?...

Yo puedo hacer que cuando entre en corte el 2n2222a active un contador que lo haga disparar en 1 milisima de segundo o en medio segundo, que sea regulable....

Como hicistes vos para captar la gota? para que no se refleje la luz y poderla agarrar justo cuando pega en la mesa?...

Tambien le puedo cambiar el relay por el scr pero no se como..?


----------



## magl (Abr 2, 2009)

nicodealmirante dijo:
			
		

> Yo puedo hacer que cuando entre en corte el 2n2222a active un contador....


Una aclaración: 
                 - transistor en corte: no conduce
                 - transistor en saturación: conduce a pleno rendimiento.
El fototransistor conduce cuando recive luz, llevando masa a la base del 2N2222 por lo que está en corte y no conduce. 
Cuando se corta la barrera de infrarrojos, no le llega luz al fototransistor, se impide la unión de masa con la base del 2N2222 y le llega corriente positiva a traves de la resistencia y el potenciómetro, por lo que empieza a conducir.
Esto es así en este transistor, por se NPN. Cuando es PNP es a la inversa.

Supongo que lo que quieres decir es que cuando se corte la barrera de infrarrojos por algún objeto, el 2N2222 conduce y en ese momento activarías un temporizador para accionar el circuito que enciende el flash.

_¡Vaya rollo que te acabo de soltar! _

Pero antes de eso tienes que hacer que tu circuito sea sensible al paso de una gota de agua.
No se si con este circuito se podrá hacer, pero puedes intentarlo. 
 - La gota tiene que ser capaz de tapar la luz que le llega al PT. Yo metí el fototransistor en un tubo y lo tapé con cinta americana. Después le hice un pequeño orificio con un clavo. 
 - Si dejas la habitación casi a oscuras mejor, para evitar interferencias con la luz ambiental.
 - Pon el potenciómetro al máximo y separa emisor y receptor lo máximo posible sin que te salte el relé. Si estamos en esta situación límite el mínimo corte de luz podría hacer que el transistor entre en conducción. 
 - Haz la prueba con la gota y me cuentas.


> Tambien le puedo cambiar el relay por el scr pero no se como..?


Eso ya te lo puse en el 1º dibujo que te hice. Aunque si tu idea es poner un temporizador no te serviría de mucho


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 2, 2009)

Dale, dejame ver que primero tengo que lograr conseguir algo mas potente ya que la linterna no la puedo separar mas de 5 cm...  Lo veo y hago la prueba... los lasers chinos tiran tan poca luz que no me activan el relay... mi resistencia variable es de 50k esta bien?


----------



## magl (Abr 3, 2009)

Para capturar una gota, con 5 cm sobra 
Inténtalo con 50 k y ves que ocurre. Si es mayor, en teoría, necesitarías menos luz.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 6, 2009)

Con la gota no funciona, yo creo que porque la luz que le mando de linterna es muy amplificadora y nunca llega a tapar la luz necesaria para cortar el relay... si le paso un destornillador finito tampoco, si le paso el dedo si, a cualquier velocidad me capta el dedo y lo dispara instantaneamente como tambien una gomita negra..


----------



## magl (Abr 6, 2009)

Yo probaría: 

  - emisor: un led IR en serie con R=220 Omhs
  - receptor: 2 transistores 2N2222 en configuración Darlington

Así aumentas la distancia y la sensibilidad.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 6, 2009)

magl dijo:
			
		

> Yo probaría:
> 
> - emisor: un led IR en serie con R=220 Omhs
> - receptor: 2 transistores 2N2222 en configuración Darlington
> ...



En el emisor de un led IR en serie con R=220 ohms, esta bien si lo alimento con 2 pilas AA (3 volt)?. Tengo que modificar algo para que capte la señal infrarroja en el receptor?. El receptor ya lo modifique, donde tenia el transistor le agrege otro en configuracion darlington. Te paso el circuito del receptor antes de enchufarlo para ver si esta bien.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 7, 2009)

Repetido


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 7, 2009)

Perfecto, lo enchufe, y me capta la gota si lo tiro bien encima del tubito que al fondo tiene el fototransistor...  El unico problema es que cada vez le tengo que ahora le tengo que acercar mas la linterna, y el tuvito que al fondo tiene el fototransistor mide 5 cm y la linterna la puedo poner a 2 cm del tubito...  estaria bueno poderlo hacer infrarrojo. Tengo que cambiar el fototransistor por uno IR? o si le tiro señal ir ya la capta este?

El emisor ir (led IR con resistencia 220 ohms, lo puedo alimentar con 2 pilas (3 volt)?

Como puedo hacer ahora para agregarle un regulador de velocidad... Osea, si yo pongo el sensor a 20, 30 cm de la mesa, cuando la gota atraviese el laser se active este contador (regulable estilo potenciometro) y que cuando llege a la mesa dispare el flash...

Como hicistes vos para captar justo la gota en la mesa? a cuanta distancia podes poner emisor de receptor? a que altura lo pusistes?


----------



## magl (Abr 7, 2009)

El circuito que has puesto funciona perfectamente con una pila de 9v. 
{led IR con resistencia 220 ohms}, lo puedo alimentar hasta con 9v. Lo unes a la misma batería de circuito.

La regulación de la que hablas es un temporizador. Yo la hice con un chip 556 , que es igual a 2 chip 555, uno actúa de temporizador y el otro dispara el flash. Todo esto viene explicado en aquí


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 7, 2009)

Ah.. oks... yo el circuito lo estoy haciendo funcionar con 12 volt 7 amper.. una bateria y funciona joya....  el circuito temporizador este... 
*preguntas..*
1) como lo agrego a mi circuito?... 
2) puedo hacer que cuando se active el relay prenda este temporizador? 
3) que es eso de input?
4) Me podrias pasar el circuito tal cual lo hicistes vos? osea no entiendo eso de C... que componenetes usastes vos?
5) para hacer eso del infrarrojo, tengo que cambiar el fototransistor de el receptor a uno IR o el que tengo funciona con el led IR emisor?


----------



## magl (Abr 8, 2009)

- ver lo siguiente
 - A traves de los contactos del relé comunicas negativo o masa con input ( no te lo he dicho antes, pero deberías poner un diodo a la inversa en la bobina del relé)
 - input es la entrada de señal del circuito temporizador y tiene que ser negativa para que excite a este circuito. 
 - Mira este manual (usa SCR en vez de relé)
 - receptor: Fototransistor; emisor: led IR


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 8, 2009)

magl dijo:
			
		

> - ver lo siguiente
> - A traves de los contactos del relé comunicas negativo o masa con input ( no te lo he dicho antes, pero deberías poner un diodo a la inversa en la bobina del relé)
> - Mira este manual (usa SCR en vez de relé)



- Hace falta poner el diodo si pongo un scr?
- Me pasarias tu circuito del temporizador que de ese no entiendo mucho.. lo de la C mmm no cazo una 
- El enlace que me pasastes hace un temporizador o hace un temporizador con el disparador?
- A la salida de esos 2 SCR tendria que conectar a uno el + del flash y al otro el - del flash?


----------



## magl (Abr 8, 2009)

- El diodo es sólo para el relé. Es para evitar unas corrientes que genera la bobina. 
 - *Ése* es mi circuito temporizador. La *C*, es un condensador electrolítico y el tiempo de retardo depende del valor de ese condensador y del que pongas en el potenciómetro de 1 MOhms. T(segundos)=C(faradios)xR(Ohms). Puedes usar un condensador de 0,47 microF o de 1 microF o de 10 microF, da igual, el tiempo lo controlarás con el potenciómetro.
 - Ese enlace une un disparador (usa el chip 555 y sustituiría al que tienes ahora) con el temporizador.
 - Las 1º salida permanece activa sólo el tiempo que regules con el potenciómetro(en esta salida no conectes nada), después se activa la 2º salida (en ésta conectas el flash).  
La conexión del flash con una salida es como te dije al principio: el negativo del flash a masa y el positivo al ánodo o salida del SCR.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 8, 2009)

ok, si copio igual todo ese circuito que esta ahi... Temporizador y Disparador... capta la gota de agua? porque en la pagina decia que habia un circuito que no captaba ese tipo de cosas....


----------



## magl (Abr 8, 2009)

Je, je, eso lo decía del que tu estabas haciendo. Con éste si podrás.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 8, 2009)

a buenisimo, creo que consigo todo... no se si la placa.. se consiguen facil?


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 11, 2009)

Ultima pregunta ..

El SCR no lo consegui... y compre un MCR100-6... queria saber si el remplazo es correcto... Gracias..


----------



## magl (Abr 12, 2009)

Pues en eso no te puedo ayudar porque no lo sé.  Sería de agradecer que alguien del foro nos lo dijera.

Si existiera alguna diferencia en la sensibilidad, supongo que lo podremos corregir modificando el valor de la resistencia que va a la *puerta o gate* del SCR.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 12, 2009)

A bueno... Entonces espero una respuesta.... Otra pregunta... El potenciometro que consegui son como el que queme.. de chasis... tienen las 3 patas juntas y en el del manual tienen 2 y una atras... yo puse la del medio como la de atras.. osea al negativo - positivo....


----------



## magl (Abr 12, 2009)

De todas formas ve montándolo. 
Te digo igual que entonces, coge la pata del centro y una de las otras, pero si te fijas bien, en las fotos del manual incluye una resistencia de 100 Ohms (marrón-negro-marron) en serie con este potenciómetro, que no viene en el esquema. Hazlo así, y si por error pones un valor mínimo del potenciómetro, se evita quemar nada pues tienes esa resistencia que lo protege.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 12, 2009)

Mmmm... No entiendo donde tengo que poner la resistencia...

El circuito ya esta montado... solo me falta añadir un 472 que el de la casa de electronica me dio 1 en vez de 2... lo que me sobro es un 103... una resistencia marron negra naranga... una negra marron.. y nada mas creo o lo perdo jeje...

La protoboard no la consegui... imprimi un circuito...

Hasta ahora... me quedo identico al del final, solo me falta ponerle el 472... si le tengo que agregar algo...  decime de que pata a que pata ya que no tengo augeros de sobra para agregar en el medio..

Cuando compro el 472 y me confirman de los SCR sean los correctos lo conecto...

Que distancia podre obtener con este circuito de PT a LED

PD: La resistencia que decis, es la que va de H-30 a H-26? si es asi, ya la puse 

AGREGADO::::::

Hasta ahora lo tengo igual a aca...






(casi me falta agregarle un 472 pero ya esta igual) La unica diferencia es la de los scr, que no se si esta bien el remplazo... Si hace falta agregar algo, cambiar algo para tener mayor sensivilidad en distancia mañana cuando voy a comprar lo compro y se lo agrego..

Asi como esta, que distancia puedo lograr?


----------



## magl (Abr 12, 2009)

Si,  es esa resistencia de la parte superior derecha, todo correcto.
Lo siento, pense que tenías placa de pruebas, todavía hay que modificar algunas cosas.
Con este circuito hemos añadido el temporizador del que me hablabas, pero la distancia sigue siendo pequeña, si la quieres mejorar


			
				magl dijo:
			
		

> Yo probaría:
> 
> - emisor: un led IR en serie con R=220 Omhs
> - receptor: 2 transistores 2N2222 en configuración Darlington
> ...


Pero variaría la configuración darlington que pusiste en el circuito del relé, pues no está aplicada al emisor del fototransistor.

De todas formas, antes de modificar el circuito, puedes probar si el funcionamiento de los SCR es correcto. Asegurate de la posición correcta de las patillas y lo pruebas.
Yo lo tengo montado todavía en placa de prueba, ¿podrías añadir alguna foto del tuyo?
Otra modificación que hice fue añadir varios _circuitos accesorios_ formados por transistores+{led+resistencias} para monitorizar el circuito, de forma que conectados a las salidas del 555 y del 556 me ayudaban a confirmar el buen funcionamiento antes de conectar el flash.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 12, 2009)

magl dijo:
			
		

> Si,  es esa resistencia de la parte superior derecha, todo correcto.
> Lo siento, pense que tenías placa de pruebas, todavía hay que modificar algunas cosas.
> Con este circuito hemos añadido el temporizador del que me hablabas, pero la distancia sigue siendo pequeña, si la quieres mejorar
> 
> ...



No comprendo lo que esta al lado del circuito... si me lo podrias explicar mejor te lo agradeceria...

Lo de la resistencia de 220 tendria que cambiar la de 470 Ω por una de 220 Ω y listo?

lo de los 2n2222 en darlington no me doy cuenta como hacerlo en este circuito... Lo de los leds el unico led que me interesaria seria el que me indique si estan vien alineados...

Con respecto al circuito impreso te paso algunas fotos.... (todavia le faltan los cables que van a los PT y Led... el del flash esta pero en la foto no aparece...

Con respecto al circuito impreso hice el siguiente:

PD: En la foto vas a ver un cable verde que se une a 2 sectores de la plaqueta. No le des bola porque te modifique el PCB para que no lo tengas que poner...

PD2: La manchita negra del lado de arriva, es donde me falta el 472, no se quemo ni nada..


----------



## magl (Abr 15, 2009)

- El *circuito auxiliar* está formado por un transistor BC548B a cuya base está conectada una R=10 k. El extemo libre de esta resistencia lo tendrías que colocar en cualquiera de las salidas que te he sañalado, aunque si lo que quieres es controlar la alineación es suficiente con que lo conectes a la salida del 555 (flecha nº 1). Cuando esta salida es positiva, el transistor hace que la corriente circule por {led+resistencia} y se enciende. Esto ocurrirá cuando la alineación no sea correcta o cuando interpongas algo entre emisor y receptor.
De la configuración Darlington ya hablaremos.
 - Lo de la *resistencia de 220* es como dices.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 15, 2009)

Listo. Lo conecte a la salida 1, y cuando le paso el dedo se apaga el led. (tenia el led alreves por eso no andaba) Pero si le conecto el led en el 2 y 3 queda prendido todo el tiempo. Tambien le puse la resisntecia de 220 ohms. Hasta ahora vamos joya. No se porque no funcionan el punto 2 y 3. Puede ser que sea por los scr?


----------



## magl (Abr 16, 2009)

Mira bien lo que has hecho, porque cuando pasas el dedo entre los sensores la salida del 555 es positiva, y el led de este circuito auxiliar se tiene que encender.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 16, 2009)

No comprendo. Como lo solucino?


----------



## magl (Abr 16, 2009)

Primero comprueba con el polímetro que la salida del 555 es positiva cuando cortas la barrera IR. Si es positiva (como debe ser) tendríamos que buscar el fallo en el circuito auxiliar.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 16, 2009)

Eso era problema del otro circuito. Ahora pasa esto

Enchufo el circuito y el led esta apagado hasta que activo la barrera por primera vez. cuando toco la barrera se prende el led y queda prendido, Ahora cada vez que le paso el dedo se apaga y se vuelve a prender. Si lo desenchufo se repite todo.... queda apagado, atravieso se prende y queda prendido y despues cada vez que la atravieso se apaga y prende.

Con respecto a si es negativo o positivo se me complica porque toco en el numero 1 y en el + y me marca como que es negativo en 7 volt aprox... y y si toco en el 1 y en el negativo me marca como que es - con 2 volt aprox


----------



## magl (Abr 18, 2009)

Nicodemoalmirante, estoy un poco despistado. Espero que esto pueda ayudarte:

El led del circuito auxiliar se encenderá cuando:
   - *interpongas algo en la barrera*
   - *separes los sensores demasiado*: 
                      Si la distancia es demasiado grande se encenderá el led, aunque no cortes la barrera. 
                      Si  cuando interpones algo queda permanentemente encendido puede ser que la distancia entre los sensores sea todavía mayor de lo ideal.
   - el *potenciómetro* que está en serie con el fototransmisor *no esté bien regulado*. 
Puedes conseguir el mismo efecto tanto modificando la distancia entre sensores como regulando el potenciómetro. 

La regulación del potentiómetro se consigue: 
  1.- Pon  el potenciómetro en su valor máximo: así frenamos la entrada de corriente negativa al 555 y éste no se excita. 
  2.- Alineas led IR con fototransistor y el led del circuito auxiliar tiene que quedar apagado, pues al 555 le está llegando corriente positiva.
  3.- Disminuye progresivalmente el valor del potenciómetro siempre que se consiga que al cortar la barrera se encienda el led y al dejar de hacerlo se vuelva apagar.  Si el led queda encendido permanentemente tienes que aumentar el valor del potenciómetro.

Si esto no funciona revisa bien todas la conexiones.

Todo esto anterior es con respecto al 555. Cuando consigamos que este funcione ya estudiaremos el 556.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 18, 2009)

Chequeando el circuito impreso capte un error y era eso. El problema era que el pin 4 y 8 los habia unido entre si pero no los habia conectado al positivo. y actuaba inversamente. Ahora ya paso al siguiente paso. El temporizador. Sigue sin disparar el flash y si lo conecto en el 2 queda prendido el led todo el tiempo. y si lo conecto en el 3 solamente se prende y queda prendido cuando el potenciometro del timer esta al minimo. de ninguna de las formas responde a las barreras.

PD: Ahora puenden ser problema de los scr? Porfas fijate si desconectando el puente entre el scr del photgate al input del dimer te pasa lo msmo que me pasa a mi.


----------



## magl (Abr 19, 2009)

El Chip 556 contiene dos timer 555: 555a+555b

Podemos aislar cada uno de estos componentes y estudiarlo por separado haciendo lo siguiente: 

 - Quitas el puente que une el primer 555 con la entrada del 555a (pin 6 del 556)
 - Quitas el condensador de 0,005 microF. que une la salida del 555a (pin 5 del 556) con la entrada del 555b (pin 8 del 556)

(doy por supuesto que si conectas la resistencia del cicuito auxiliar a positivo el led se enciende)

Una vez hecho esto podemos comprobar el funcionamiento de 555a y 555b de forma independiente: 
 - Unes la resistencia del circuito auxiliar a la *salida* correspondiente *(pin 5 ó pin 9)* (error: antes puse pin 6 ó pin 8)
 - *Si* por un instante *unes* con un cable la *entrada* correspondiente *(pin 6 ó pin 8)* (error: antes puse pin 5 ó pin 9) *con masa* o negativo, *el led de circuito auxiliar tiene que encenderse*. Este led se apagará cuando quitemos ese cable.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 20, 2009)

No puedo cortar los puentes porque es un circuito impreso. No hay otra forma de hacerlo?


----------



## magl (Abr 20, 2009)

Esto es lo que te dije antes:


			
				magl dijo:
			
		

> - Quitas el puente que une el primer 555 con la entrada del 555a (pin 6 del 556)
> - Quitas el condensador de 0,005 microF. que une la salida del 555a (pin 5 del 556) con la entrada del 555b (pin 8 del 556)


En vez de eso haz esto (ver esquema):
 - Quitas el condensador y la resistencia en paralelo en la entrada del 555a (pin6 del 556)
 - Quitas el condensador de 0,005 microF. que une la salida del 555a (pin 5 del 556) con la entrada del 555b (pin 8 del 556)
Puede que no haga falta todo esto, pero así aislamos 555a y 555b para su estudio. El resto hazlo como te dije.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 20, 2009)

Pasa exactamente eso en el 555b. en el 555a esta todo el tiempo prendido y calienta el 556


----------



## magl (Abr 21, 2009)

Seguro que ya lo habrás hecho, pero revisa de nuevo las conexiones y soldaduras del 555a. Si todo está bien puesto creo que tendrás que cambiar el chip. 
Si lo cambias, mejor ponle un zócalo. Eso te permitirá sustituirlo (espero que no sea necesario) con mas facilidad.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 21, 2009)

Chequie todo esto y esto esta bien conectado... el input y el .005 los saque por eso es que no estan marcados... Compro otro chip o ahi algo que pueda estar jodiendo que no sea eso?

Agregadooo::

Cambie el 556 y sigue passando lo mismo...

AGREGADOO 2:: 



			
				magl dijo:
			
		

> Una vez hecho esto podemos comprobar el funcionamiento de 555a y 555b de forma independiente:
> - Unes la resistencia del circuito auxiliar a la salida correspondiente( pin 6 ó pin 8)
> - *Si* por un instante *unes* con un cable *la entrada correspondiente(pin 5 o pin 9) con masa o negativo*, *el led de circuito auxiliar tiene que encenderse*. Este led se apagará cuando quitemos ese cable.



Haci como me lo discribistes vos no anda ninguno... pero si yo toco con el pin 5 o 9 el led. Y con el pin 6 o 8 masa ahi si anda como tiene que andar... 

Es correcto lo que estoy haciendo?


----------



## magl (Abr 21, 2009)

> magl escribió:
> Una vez hecho esto podemos comprobar el funcionamiento de 555a y 555b de forma independiente:
> - Unes la resistencia del circuito auxiliar a la salida correspondiente( pin 6 ó pin 8)
> - Si por un instante unes con un cable la entrada correspondiente(pin 5 o pin 9) con masa o negativo, el led de circuito auxiliar tiene que encenderse. Este led se apagará cuando quitemos ese cable.


 
*Nicodealmirante, es como tú dices*. Tienes toda la razón. Siento haberme equivocado en la referencia de los pines, he cambiado las entradas por las salidas.

Entradas: pin 6 ;pin 8
Salidas: pin 5; pin 9

Pues si esto te funciona debería funcionar el resto.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 21, 2009)

Jejej... No te hagas drama jaj.. bueno ahora le pongo todo e resto y lo pruebo... despues te cuento..

Gracias por todo che...

AGREGADO:

BUENISIMOOOOOOOOO! ANDA DE 1000000000000....

Ultimas preguntas...  1) Como puedo aumentar la distancia entre emisor y receptor?
2) Hay alguna forma para que se pueda extender un poco mas la velocidad de disparo por ejem... si ahora esta en medio segundo.. extenderla hasta 1 segundo pero que el minimo pueda seguir siendo al instante..?


----------



## magl (Abr 22, 2009)

*¡Felicidades!,*  al menos 2 personas se alegran de una misma cosa.  

Aunque parezca mentira, hasta ahora lo único que hemos hecho es montar un circuito standar. 
Y te ha pasado lo mismo que a mí, que empleo mas tiempo en intentar hacer que funcione que en montarlo. 

 - *Para aumentar la distancia entre led IR y fototransistor* (ver esquema): 

  - emisor: un led IR en serie con R=220 Omhs, así da una luz mas potente
  - receptor: 2 transistores BC548B en configuración Darlington, así amplificamos la señal que viene del fototransistor.
(He puesto BC548B en vez de 2N2222 porque son los que he usado yo, pero supongo que también valdrían.)

 - *Para aumentar el tiempo del temporizador*:
Este tiempo viene definido por el condensador electrolítico y el potenciómetro asociados al  555a. Sólo tienes que poner un valor mayor en cualquiera de ellos y consigues mas tiempo. Si duplicas el valor del condensador o el del potenciómetro tendrás el doble de tiempo. 
Si quieres tener un poco mas de precisión al modificar ese tiempo puedes añadir varios potenciómetros de distintos valores en serie: p.e., 1M +  100k + 20k. , puedes usar la combinación que prefieras. A mayor resistencia total mas tiempo y a la inversa.[/b]


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 22, 2009)

Buenisimo.. resistencias de 10 k tengo...   y con respecto al emisor.. no hagas drama que lo voy a poner con una bateria aparte en otra cagita por comodidad.. asi no uso cables en el medio.. (en una caja el receptor y en otra caja el emisor)..

lo que no se es cual es la variable... que valor tendria que tener? que hace cuando vario esa resistencia? contame un pokito...


----------



## magl (Abr 22, 2009)

En la configuración que tienen 555a y 555b, monoestables, el tiempo de retardo se calcula con la siguiente fórmula: 
*T=1,1 x C x R*
T -> segundos
C -> Faradios
R -> Ohmios
Si te fijas en el *555b*,  C=10 microF. y  R=1K
          T(555b)=1,1 x (10/1.000.000) x 1.000=0,0011 s. = 11 milisegundos.
Para disparar el flash usa un impulso que dura, en teoría, 11 ms.

Por cierto, ¿llegaste a conectar el flash a los salidas del SCR?

En el *555a*, C=0,47 microF. y R=1 M
           T(555a)=1,1 x (0,47/1.000.000) x 1.000.000=0,517 s. Puedes variar el retardo de 0 a 1/2 s.
Si pones 2 potenciómetros de 1M en serie el tiempo será el doble que con 1 M
           T=1,1 x (0,47/1.000.000) x 2.000.000 = 1,034 s. Puedes variar el retardo de 0 a 1 s.
Como el tiempo depende de C y R y no sabes el tiempo que vas a necesitar, puedes hacer lo que te dije antes, es decir, pones varios potenciómetros en serie. Con los de mayor valor regulas tiempos grandes y con los mas pequeños  afinas pequeñas variaciones de tiempo. Tendrás que hacer pruebas.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 22, 2009)

Ok. Si yo pongo 2 de 1 M.. siempre utilizaria la primera al minimo y con la segunda modificaria 0.5 segundos... cuando la segunda la dejaria al maximo y modifico la primera obtendria de 0,5 a 1 segundo? es correcto?

Ahora. Hablando del circuito que me pasastes para la mayor distancia. Ahi una resistencia variable que no me dijistes el valor. De cuanto es y que hace?

PD: Siempre el flash lo tube conectado en la salida del SCR y al negativo. (Como marca al final del manual)+

PD 2: Algo asi seria lo de las resistencias de 1M?


----------



## magl (Abr 23, 2009)

Dije potenciómetros (o resistencias variables) *en serie* y los has puesto en paralelo (ver imagen)

*La resistencia variable*: En el circuito original (antes de aplicar los transistores en configuración Darlington) es la encargada de hacer llegar masa al 555 cuando se corta la barrera, y hasta entonces la entrada del 555 es positiva porque el fototransistor conduce. Realmente, lo que regulaba era la sensibilidad. 
En este circuito hacer llegar masa al 555 se hace mediante la conducción del 2º transistor. Por eso , puede ser que sin esta resistencia variable también te funcione. La que yo he puesto es de 1 M.

¡Ánimo!, que ya lo estás consiguiendo.

Con respecto al flash, ¿que marca y modelo usas?



			
				magl dijo:
			
		

> Por eso , puede ser que sin esta resistencia variable también te funcione. La que yo he puesto es de 1 M.


Acabo de hacer una comprobación,  y con la *resistencia variable de 1 M*. va mejor, puedo regular la sensibilidad y que se produzca el corte de la barrera con objetos pequeños, como un hilo de cobre o una gota de agua, a mayor separación del fototransistor.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 23, 2009)

magl dijo:
			
		

> con la *resistencia variable de 1 M*. va mejor, puedo regular la sensibilidad y que se produzca el corte de la barrera con objetos pequeños, como un hilo de cobre o una gota de agua, a mayor separación del fototransistor.



Eso no lo haria el potenciometro de 10k del 555? Acaso no sirve mas el del 555 osea que lo dejo al maximo y pongo el potenciometro al darlington y me regulo con el del Darlington?

Osea la que esta aca..






Con respecto a lo de las resistencias en serie. Harian eso que dije? (con una al minimo, regulo con la otra de 0 a 0,5 y con esta al maximo, regulo con la que estaba al minimo de 0,5 a 1 segundo?[/img]


----------



## magl (Abr 23, 2009)

- Al poner los transistores en configuración Darlington he añadido una resistencia de 10 k entre fototransistor y positivo, por lo que la resistencia variable de 10k entre fototransistor y masa se queda algo pequeña. De todas formas prueba y lo comentas. No tienes nada que perder.

 - *resistencias en serie*: Si el condensador es de 0,47 microF, cada resistencia de 1M que añadas en serie te permitirá regular un retardo adicional de 0,5 s, empezando desde 0 s. si todas estas resistencias están al mínimo. La respuesta a tu pregunta es que si.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 23, 2009)

magl dijo:
			
		

> - Al poner los transistores en configuración Darlington he añadido una resistencia de 10 k entre fototransistor y positivo, por lo que la resistencia variable de 10k entre fototransistor y masa se queda algo pequeña. De todas formas prueba y lo comentas. No tienes nada que perder.


Disculpame pero no comprendo. Cuando yo pongo la de 1 mega en la configuracion Darlington que hace la variable de 10 k que esta conectada actualmente en conjunto con el fototransistor? La saco? explicame un pokito esto por favor. 

Gracias.


----------



## magl (Abr 23, 2009)

La resistencia variable de 1M sustituye a la de 10K que está unida al fototransistor (Edito: puse potenciómetro). Es así de fácil.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 23, 2009)

magl dijo:
			
		

> La resistencia variable de 1M sustituye a la de 10K que está unida al potenciómetro. Es así de fácil.



La sustituye? osea que el potenciometro de 10K lo saco y Dejo el de 1 M para que modifique la sensivilidad por lo que esto me quedaria asi?


----------



## magl (Abr 23, 2009)

Eso mismo. 
je je, aquí por falta de dibujitos no será.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 25, 2009)

Nuevo Problema! jeje

(primero que nada te cuento que hice la configuracion darlington todo y andubo todo joya.) Ahora el Problema
Tratandolo de meter adentro de un gabinete para que sea mas comodo se me desenchufo un cable de la resisntecia variable del temporizador. La volvi a soldar y no anda ma  no se si sera eso o sera otra cosa pero te cuento. En la salida del 555 (Numero 1) Anda todo joya.. (andubo un ratito despues de que se desenchufo pero despues no andubo mas. Enchufando en otro, el numero 2, resulta que queda apagado hasta que atravieso la barrera por primera vez. Ahi se prende y no se apaga mas... Ahora, enchufando en el numero 3, nunca se prende. Puede ser que se alla jodido la resistencia. Eso lo cambio en 1 toque, si es otra cosa me muero


----------



## magl (Abr 27, 2009)

Nicodemoalmirante. Prueba a revisar las soldaduras,  y a regular ese potenciómetro(pónlo al máximo). Si sigue sin funcionar bien tendrás que aislar 555, 555a y 555b, como vimos anteriormente, y buscar quien falla metiendo masa en el pin de entrada y el circuito auxiliar en el pin de salida.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 27, 2009)

el 555 funciona pefectamente. nunca fallo. El problema es con el 556. Los aisle y queda prendido siempre el led. Una o no le una el masa. Que hago?


----------



## mmgarcia30 (Abr 28, 2009)

Ando siguiendo desde hace algun tiempo este post, y por necesidades de mi proyecto necesitaria sustituir el led IR por uno laser, ya que necesito mas alcance del que podria darme un haz IR.

Ahora vienen mis dudas, necesito que el laser sea absolutamente invisible. como mucho podria permitirme que aparezca el punto rojo o verde sobre la superficie que corte el haz. Se que hay lasers que son visibles a simple vista, y otros que hay que añadir humo o polvo al ambiente para verlos, e incluso otros que hay que verlos con gafas con cristales especiales. Podiais indicarme los distintos tipos de emisores laser?

Y la otra duda, vale con un fototransistor normal para recibir dicho laser? o es mejor usar alguno especifico en funcion del tipo de laser.

Gracias por vuestra colaboracion.


----------



## magl (Abr 29, 2009)

mmgarcia30, nunca he usado laser, sé que hay laser infrarrojos, que no se ven, pero son caros. Supongo que se podría usar un laser visible, y que se apague cuando algo cruce la barrera y antes de hacer la foto. Pepechip puso algo al respecto, referido al led IR, pero sería igual. 



			
				pepechip dijo:
			
		

> ... donde coges la señal para activar el tiristor, puedes conectarle otra resistencia de 10K la cual polariza la base de un transistor, el cual tienes que conectar en paralelo con el diodo de infrarrojos, de esta forma le provocaras un cortocircuito apagandolo.
> 
> Una vez que se alla apagado el circuito entrara en un bucle que te impidira que el infrarrojo vuelva a encender. Para hacer que encienda denuevo el led deveras de intercalar algun pulsador o interruptor para desconectar el transistor.


----------



## magl (Abr 29, 2009)

nicodealmirante dijo:
			
		

> el 555 funciona pefectamente. nunca fallo. El problema es con el 556. Los aisle y queda prendido siempre el led. Una o no le una el masa. Que hago?


Pues si las soldaduras están bien conectadas me temo lo peor. Creo que tendrás que cambiar de nuevo el 556.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 29, 2009)

magl dijo:
			
		

> nicodealmirante dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lo acabo de cambiar 3 veces, modificando la resistencia variable, todo y no funciona..


----------



## magl (Abr 30, 2009)

Pues si has aislado 555, 555a y 555b  y las conexiones están bien hechas, cuando metes masa en la entrada se tiene que encender el led del circuito auxiliar conectado a la salida.
Los circuitos del 555a y del 555b, quitando los condensadores que hay en la entrada, serían como el que muestro, y es muy sencillo. 
¿No te funciona ni el 555a ni el 555b?.
Has revisado las conexiones, comprobado las soldaduras, también has mirado la polaridad de los componentes, has cambiado el chip 556, etc. 

Lo difícil es que no te funcione.

Consíguete una placa de pruebas como sea, si hace falta cambia hasta los condensadores (por decir algo), pero poco mas te puedo añadir. Mis conocimientos no dan para mas.

No te desanimes, que seguro que el problema es la cosa mas insignicante, como siempre pasa.


----------



## nicodealmirante (Abr 30, 2009)

magl dijo:
			
		

> ¿No te funciona ni el 555a ni el 555b?.



Acabo de chequear todo y se habia dañado un paso del circuuto hacique lo puentie y funciono de maravillas la continuidad en el resto.

El 555b, funciona perfecto pero en el 555a cuando toco en el pin 5 con el led y en el pin 6 con maza, se prende y no se vuelve a apagar cuando lo saco. esto a que se debe?

(ya cambie el 556) y sigue pasando esto..


----------



## magl (Abr 30, 2009)

Hola *Nicodealmirante*, *creo que se por donde está el fallo*. Intenta lo siguiente, cuando el led quede prendido y no se apague, con un cable unes, por un instante, positivo con la resistencia de 100 Ohms que va al pin 2 del 555a. 
Hazlo como viene en la foto y me comentas.


----------



## nicodealmirante (May 1, 2009)

magl dijo:
			
		

> Hola *Nicodealmirante*, *creo que se por donde está el fallo*. Intenta lo siguiente, cuando el led quede prendido y no se apague, con un cable unes, por un instante, positivo con la resistencia de 100 Ohms que va al pin 2 del 555a.
> Hazlo como viene en la foto y me comentas.



Listo, lo hice y en el momento que toque se apago el led. volvi a intetar uniendo en el 556 el pin 5 a led y 6 a masa y funciona perfecto, despues de la 2º o 3º vez que lo toco el led queda prendido 2 segundos mas una vez que le quite la masa y se apaga. 
Funciona perfecto? tengo que cambiar algo?


----------



## magl (May 1, 2009)

Te comento. La corriente positiva que llega al pin 2 del 555a es la que se encarga de dar fin al impulso de salida (cuando llega corriente positiva  de un cierto nivel el led se apaga, y si este pin no se hace suficientemente positivo, el led quedará encendido). Tal y como está circuito, el único punto por el que el pin 2 se hace positivo es a traves del *potenciómetro*, aquel que tuviste que soldar porque una pata se desconectó. En este potenciómetro tiene que estar el fallo. *Yo lo quitaría, limpiaría bien el estaño viejo, y lo soldaría en condiciones*. Si no haces esto es fácil que vuelva a fallar en cualquier momento.

Cuando hagas esto, comprueba que el temporizador funciona bien. es decir, que el tiempo de encendido del led varia según gires el potenciómetro. 

Si todo es correcto, vuelve a poner los elementos que aislaban 555, 555a y 555b. y comprueba el buen funcionamiento de todo el circuito.

Ya me dirás.


----------



## AlvaroVW (Feb 4, 2012)

Hola a todos!!! llevo varios dias leyendo el post y fui a comprar todos los componentes necesarios para hacer el circuito, pero... no funciona!! No se que pasa a ver si podriais echarme una mano. Os hago unas preguntillas

El circuito que estoy realizando es este:

http://hiviz.com/tools/triggers/pgschmitt.gif

1º ¿Estoy conectando el circuito con un minijack a una canon 550. No lo conecto a ningun flash, ¿Deberia hacer la foto la camara no?¿La tiene que estar en B?

2º Le he puesto la resistencia variable y no se como comprobar si es la resistencia la que hace que no funcione el circuito. ¿La puedo sustituir?

3º No se si estoy conectando bien el tiristor SCR 

Segun esta foto http://pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/ilum/audiorit/tic226d.gif
y esta otra http://hiviz.com/tools/triggers/pgschmitt.gif

¿En que patilla conecto la resistencia de 10 kO en cual la malla del cable jack, en cual el positivo del cable jack?

Muchas gracias a ver si podeis echarme una mano...... 

Un saludo a todos!!!!


----------

